# Best retail magazine?



## Jonathan (Aug 6, 2009)

In my search for good quality reading (non-electronic) material in subjects I enjoy, I've been perusing the newsstands for MMA mags... so far I've seen _*Fight!*_ and, IIRC, _*Grappling*_ (though I think it recently changed names).

Do any of you have an opinion as to which one is better, or have an alternative of your own that you suggest I check out? I'm leaning towards _*Fight!*_ since it seems to offer a bit more in terms of training tips and exercises (oh how I miss _*MA Training*_). Also checked out the *UFC* premier issue, but I forsee the magazine focusing more around the spectacle of the thing than the art itself.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2009)

I read Fighters Only and MMA Unlimited

http://www.mmaunltd.com/mma-mag-current-issue.asp

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/home/


----------

